# Fly tying contest pictures



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Now that's a really good idea Hatchbomb. Some fly swaps would be great. I know I am much better at tying some flies than others and would gladly swap some of my favorites to tie to get some others I don't like to tie.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I'd be willing to organize some fly swaps in the winter they are awesome!!
On the tying contests....My vision is to possibly get new ideas for flies that may end up a Michigan favortie(like the zoo couger)
If I said lets have a contest on the best crayfish...Maybe if we would pool together several concepts from entries we could get a fly that really works well and will be a "Must have" in our boxes.

Hatchbomb won this contest and I'll be sending him out a Metz neck in the next week or so...Congrats


----------

